# Taylormade RBZ irons



## shewy (Feb 14, 2013)

I've had these in play for a few months now and only now the weather has picked up slightly have I had them out on the course to give them a fair review.
TBH I hit my irons short so I was looking for any help I could get,I hit these up against my Ping Rapture V2's and they were longer and felt good, I liked the compact head in the wedges and the forgivness in the longer irons. Yes I know the lofts are jacked up but the game is 90% in the head so when you are holding a 4 iron in your hand but it's actually stamped with a 5 you think to yourself I can hit this no problem and 99% of the time I do.
I like the fact that the set came with a gap wedge included and found the wedges to be versatile so added in a lob wedge to match and they have been great for pitches and chips around the green.
For some reason I did not get on with the 4 iron, the loft on this is a ridiculus 20 degrees, I got on very well with the 5 iron and at 23 degrees could not really fathom why I could hit one but not the other.The 4 and 5 from the set are hybrid design irons and are hollow,but they seem to blend into the set distance wise very well, the 6-SW are more traditional cavity back design but not overly huge and not to thick a top line.
My only gripe is the jacked lofts can confuse the lower end of the bag, I dropped the 4 iron in favour of a hybrid which was easier to hit and more versatile.
Overall I would say these are lovely clubs which can be picked up for a bargain price now that they have been superceeded by the rocket blades.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2013)

Not a fan of the standard model but waiting to hit the tour version with the smaller head before shelving my interest in these


----------



## Wolfman (Feb 15, 2013)

I looked at them before gettng my JPX 825 Pro irons

Didnt like the look so didnt even try them !

The JPX825 Pro has a small head and tiny cavity a bit like the MP53

I play off 20 and hit them very well so they are a good club for all players


----------



## shewy (Feb 15, 2013)

Just to clarify these are the Rocketballz not the rocketbladez.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think Rickg had a set of rbz irons. They lasted about a week, which is pretty good for him, he must have liked them!


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 17, 2013)

shewy said:



			Just to clarify these are the Rocketballz not the rocketbladez.
		
Click to expand...

the polite way to suggest Homer pays more attention 

(I would simply have posted 'you will be waiting a very long time!')


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 18, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I think Rickg had a set of rbz irons. They lasted about a week, which is pretty good for him, he must have liked them!
		
Click to expand...

:clap::clap::clap:


----------

